# Gehäuse und AIO Wasserkühlung Kaufberatung



## acti0n (15. Juli 2019)

*Gehäuse und AIO Wasserkühlung Kaufberatung*

Hallo,

hier folgen 10000 fragen, und ich würde mich wirklich sehr über eure Antworten freuen. 

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem neuen Gehäuse und möchte darin gerne eine AIO Wasserkühlung für meine CPU verwenden. Ich weiß wirklich nicht welche am besten ist, ich habe 0 Erfahrungen in dem Bereich, aber ich würde gerne eine mit RGB haben (kein muss, Quali geht vor)  z.b. Corsair Hydro Series H115i RGB Platinum oder Cooler Master MasterLiquid ML360R ARGB oder Alphacool Eisbaer 280. (Oder Vergleichbare bis ca. 150 Euro, aber wenn es für ein paar Euro mehr etwas viel besseres geben sollte, bitte auch empfehlen). Wie sind die denn von der Verarbeitungsqualität, muss ich Angst haben, dass mein PC nass wird oder sowas? Wirklich Wartungsfrei? Und wie sieht es mit der Langlebigkeit aus? Mein Noctua auf dem alten i5 4670K MB hat perfekt 7 Jahre gehalten und läuft immer noch wie am ersten Tag. Sind WK auch so gut? Gibt es irgendwo gute Reviews in denen die verschiedenen AIO verglichen werden? Gibt es welche mit komplett Kupfer  und ist das bei AIO nötig?  Welche Montage ist denn am besten? In der Front, oben am Gehäuse? Und warum? Wird die Kühlung von VRMs usw durch eine WK beinträchtigt?

Mein Ryzen 3700X mit einem Msi B450 Gaming Pro Carbon AC soll davon gekühlt werden falls wichtig. Ich glaube das Board hat sogar Wasserkühlungs-Anschlüsse. Sind die mit AIO zu benutzen oder nur für custom gedacht? Gibt es auch AIO WK  (bezahlbar)  bei denen ich später optional noch eine Grafikkarte hinzufügen kann oder muss es dann Custom sein? 

Gehäuse:
Am allerwichtigsten ist mir ein richtig guter Airflow. Lieber ein häßliches Gehäuse mit perfekter Kühlung als ein schönes mit Schrott air flow.   Optimal wäre aber ein edler Look mit perfektem Airflow. Ich mag weiße Gehäuse die sehen ziemlich edel aus. Und ich finde RGB toll, soll gerne mit dabei sein. Beim Budget des Cases würde ich auch so ca. 150 Euro sagen. Ich dachte so an Fractal Design Meshify S2 White TG Clear, Corsair Carbide Series SPEC-06 RGB weiß, Corsair Crystal Series 570X RGB weiß oder NZXT H700i weiß beispielsweise. Sind die zu empfehlen? Das Gehäuse soll problemlos einen 360er Radiator unterbringen können sowie guten Airflow haben und am besten direkt so viele Lüfter wie möglich mitgeliefert bekommen.   

Also ingesamt für Gehäuse und AIO so um die 300 Euro +- 50 wäre was ich gerne ausgeben würde. Habt ihr Vorschläge?


----------



## claster17 (15. Juli 2019)

*AW: Gehäuse und AIO Wasserkühlung Kaufberatung*



acti0n schrieb:


> muss ich Angst haben, dass mein PC nass wird oder sowas?



Es ist nie ganz auszuschließen, aber passiert nur sehr selten.



> Wirklich Wartungsfrei?



Wartungsfrei heißt hier, dass Wartung nicht mal möglich ist.
Defekt --> Müll



> Und wie sieht es mit der Langlebigkeit aus?



In der Regel mindestens fünf Jahre.



> Mein Noctua auf dem alten i5 4670K MB hat perfekt 7 Jahre gehalten und läuft immer noch wie am ersten Tag. Sind WK auch so gut?



In Sachen Ausfallsicherheit ist eine AiO risikoreicher, weil es prinzipbedingt mehr potenzielle Fehlerquellen gibt.
Ein Luftkühler kann auch mit defektem Lüfter noch einigermaßen passiv kühlen. Fällt bei einer AiO die Pumpe aus, greift schnell der Überhitzungsschutz und die gesamte Kühleinheit muss ersetzt werden, da man bis auf Lüfter nichts reparieren kann.



> Gibt es welche mit komplett Kupfer und ist das bei AIO nötig?



Nur die Alphacool (und somit auch bequiet) sind Vollkupfer. Alle anderen haben einen Kupfer-Alu-Kreislauf. Nötig ist Vollkupfer nicht unbedingt, aber auf längere Zeit hat man damit ein besseres Gefühl, da man nicht auf den enthaltenen Korrosionsschutz angewiesen ist, zumal dieser die unweigerliche chemische Reaktion nicht ewig aufhält.



> Welche Montage ist denn am besten? In der Front, oben am Gehäuse?



Kommt auf das Gehäuse und die geplante Hardware an. Je nach Situation ist mal das eine besser, mal das andere.
Willst du eine kühlere/leisere CPU auf Kosten der Grafikkartentemperatur/-Lautstärke oder willst du eine kühlere/leisere Grafikkarte auf Kosten der CPU-Temperatur/-lautstärke.



> Wird die Kühlung von VRMs usw durch eine WK beeinträchtigt?



Ja, weil es dann keinen direkten Luftstrom mehr in der Gegend gibt. Ob dies zum Problem wird, hängt vom Board und dessen Kühlung ab. Manche Boards (z.B. X570 Aorus Xtreme) haben solch eine übertriebene Spannungsversorgung, dass sie auch ohne Kühler nicht heiß werden.



> Mein Ryzen 3700X mit einem Msi B450 Gaming Pro Carbon AC soll davon gekühlt werden falls wichtig.



Die Kühler auf dem Board sind recht groß dimensioniert und für einen 3700X, der nicht so anspruchsvoll ist, reicht es auch passiv. Zudem gibt es noch ein wenig indirekten Luftzug von Lüftern in der Umgebung (z.B. Heck).


----------



## acti0n (15. Juli 2019)

*AW: Gehäuse und AIO Wasserkühlung Kaufberatung*

Danke für die Informationen.

Merkt man denn wenn die WK ausfällt oder erst wenn die CPU abgeraucht ist? lol Gibt es da zufällig irgendwelche AIO die den Durchfluss des Kühlmittels messen oder kann man so etwas selber hinzufügen/modden?

Und welche AIO ist nun die beste, falls man das sagen kann? (Bis 150)


----------



## Redrudi (15. Juli 2019)

*AW: Gehäuse und AIO Wasserkühlung Kaufberatung*

Die Cpu raucht nicht ab.Wenn die Pumpe ausfällt dauert es schon eine Weile bis eine kritische temp. erreicht ist und schaltet sich dein Computer ab. Ich glaube Roman hat sowas schon getestet.


----------



## Alcotester (16. Juli 2019)

*AW: Gehäuse und AIO Wasserkühlung Kaufberatung*

JO!

Hab zwar kein weißes Gehäuse, dafür aber (in meinen Augen) ein großes Gehäuse, wo meine Wasserkühlung genügend Platz hat (siehe Siggi). Der Wärmetauscher ist "am Dach" angebaut und kühlt wunderbar.
Dank AURA lasse ich mir die Temperatur der CPU anzeigen. Sollte die durch einen Defekt der WaPu ansteigen, wird mir das allein schon daher angezeigt. Wenn der Rechner dann auch noch ausgeht, dann wird's Zeit für ne neue Kühlungsmaschine.


----------



## Gerwald (16. Juli 2019)

*AW: Gehäuse und AIO Wasserkühlung Kaufberatung*

Hier hast eine die du auch nachfühlen kannst, hab mir davon die 360 bestellt für den 3900X wenn er den mal kommen sollte.-)

https://www.amazon.de/dp/B07JMKHLD5...&colid=ZRIXMTXUO0WE&ref_=lv_ov_lig_dp_it&th=1


Zur Zeit läuft noch eine Lipuid Freezer 240, die neue wird erst mit dem 3900X eingebaut. Hab im 570 jetzt eine andere CPu drin. 

https://www.amazon.de/Liquid-Freeze...push+pull+pc&qid=1563262255&s=gateway&sr=8-19

Die kann man auch mit zwei Lüfter betreiben, das macht vielleicht nur 1-3 Grad unterschied wen überhaupt. Dann hat man zwei Lüfter in Reserve. Bei 4 Lüfter brauchst schon ein großes Gehäuse wo die reingeht. Hab da das Corsair  780T black da geht sich aus. 

Die ist auch Wartungsfrei. Sehe da aber keinen Nachteil. Pech kann man immer haben und eine defekte erwischen, bei jedem Hersteller. Am Anfang könnte man die Pumpe schon hören. Das kann daran liegen das noch etwas Luft in der Pumpe ist. Bei mir war das dann in ein paar Tagen weg. Kann helfen wenn man den PC da verschieden schräg hält damit die Luft leichter raus geht. 

Selbst wenn Wasser aus dem ganzen kommen sollte weil was undicht ist. Einen Kurzen wirst nicht so schnell haben. Das Wasser was da eingefühlt ist, ist nicht Leitungsfähigkeit. Normales Wasser nimmt man da eh nicht.-) 
Da müsstest schon deinen PC nie reinigen und viel Staub/Schmutz in deinen PC haben damit es da gleich zu einen Kurzschluss kommt. Allerdings seinen PC mal reinigen - ausblasen sollte man so oder so. Auch bei Luftkühlung. Den mit der Zeit setzt sich da einiges an und das hast auch dann in den Kühlkörper. Bei Luft und Wasserkühlung. Das ist vor allem dann wichtig wenn der PC am Boden steht. Denn dort saugt er viel mehr Schmutz an als wenn er am Schreibtisch steht. Genau das gleich mit den Harren wenn du Haustiere hast. Ich hab mir dazu einen 100.- € Kompressor gekauft. Das kommt mit der Zeit billiger als die Dosen. Da mal in die Kühlkörper der CPU GPU vorsichtig rein blasen. Wenn man das länger nicht macht will man es oft gar nicht glauben.  Dein PC wird es dir danken und die Kühlung wird auch immer top laufen. 

Es ist zwar so das Wasserkühlung und Luftkühlung bei gleicher Kühlfläche ca. gleich gut kühlen. Ein Vorteil der Wasserkühlung ist aber das du sie leichter in ein Gehäuse bringst als eine große Luftkühlung. Den da muss das Gehäuse auch die tiefe haben damit du sie rein bringst. Beim D15 sind es glaube an die 17 oder 18 cm die du brauchst. Auch brauchst du dann beim RAM wegen der höhe nicht aufpassen. 


Wenn sie Wartungsfrei ist ist sie es halt. In den Forum kann man da jetzt nicht gerade lesen das sie alle so große Problem haben damit.   Du kannst auch selber bauen, aber das wird dir mehr kosten und mit der kannst auch Problem haben. 

Mein Tipp nimm einfach die, die dir am besten gefällt - am meisten zusagt.


----------



## claster17 (16. Juli 2019)

*AW: Gehäuse und AIO Wasserkühlung Kaufberatung*



Gerwald schrieb:


> Selbst wenn Wasser aus dem ganzen kommen sollte weil was undicht ist. Einen Kurzen wirst nicht so schnell haben. Das Wasser was da eingefühlt ist, ist nicht Leitungsfähigkeit. Normales Wasser nimmt man da eh nicht



Je länger die Flüssigkeit da drin ist, desto leitfähiger wird sie.



> Da müsstest schon deinen PC nie reinigen und viel Staub/Schmutz in deinen PC haben damit es da gleich zu einen Kurzschluss kommt.



Was hat Staub mit Kurzschlüssen zu tun?



> Ein Vorteil der Wasserkühlung ist aber das du sie leichter in ein Gehäuse bringst als eine große Luftkühlung.



Und das Gewicht des Kühlers hängt nicht am Board, sondern am Gehäuse, was beim Transport nützlich ist.


----------



## acti0n (16. Juli 2019)

*AW: Gehäuse und AIO Wasserkühlung Kaufberatung*

Ich kann mich nicht entscheiden haha. Ich habe schiss, dass ich meinen PC durch einen Leak grille oder so, aber auf der anderen Seite sehen Air-Cooler einfach häßlich aus und ich habe keinen Plan ob ich Platzprobleme mit meinen RipJaws V bekommen könnte, die sind ja schon ziemlich hoch und alles ist so knapp, wenn ich einen Dark Rock Pro 4 oder NH-D15 nehmen würde (kommt jetzt nicht mit kleinen Kühlern an die Ohrenbetäubend laut sind oder schlecht kühlen wenn will ich das beste  )

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem Alphacool Eisbaer? Sind ja voll Kupfer, man kann sie z.b. mit einer zweiten Pumpe (und weiteren Dingen) erweitern und die sollen angeblich sehr leise mit 7V laufen. Ich habe aber im Internet sehr viele schlechte Reviews gefunden, dass die Pumpe nach ein paar Wochen oder Monaten ziemlich laut wird, komische Geräusche von sich gibt  usw?!


----------



## Gerwald (16. Juli 2019)

*AW: Gehäuse und AIO Wasserkühlung Kaufberatung*



claster17 schrieb:


> Je länger die Flüssigkeit da drin ist, desto leitfähiger wird sie.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Weil Staub das wieder Leistungsfähig macht. Den wirklich reines Wasser ist nicht Leistungsfähig. Das sind die Schwebe Teile im Wasser die es Leitungsfähigkeit machen. Vermischt sich das mit den Staub bist auch wieder dort. Zugegeben da musst schon einiges drin haben an Staub. 

Die Schwebeteilchen hast auch im Leitungswasser.


----------



## Alcotester (17. Juli 2019)

*AW: Gehäuse und AIO Wasserkühlung Kaufberatung*



acti0n schrieb:


> Ich kann mich nicht entscheiden haha. Ich habe schiss, dass ich meinen PC durch einen Leak grille oder so, aber auf der anderen Seite sehen Air-Cooler einfach häßlich aus und ich habe keinen Plan ob ich Platzprobleme mit meinen RipJaws V bekommen könnte, die sind ja schon ziemlich hoch und alles ist so knapp, wenn ich einen Dark Rock Pro 4 oder NH-D15 nehmen würde (kommt jetzt nicht mit kleinen Kühlern an die Ohrenbetäubend laut sind oder schlecht kühlen wenn will ich das beste  )



Ich mag solche riesen Teile einfach nicht auf meinem Board haben. Sie sind schwer, nehmen eine Menge Platz weg und sehen ******** aus.
Klar, den Kühler hatte ich auch im Auge, alleine wegen dem Preisunterschied.
Aber lieber zahle ich dann das Salär für ne AiO und weiß, dass es erstmal schick aussieht und direkt funktioniert, nicht zu klobig ausschaut und leise und gut kühlt.



acti0n schrieb:


> Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem Alphacool Eisbaer? Sind ja voll Kupfer, man kann sie z.b. mit einer zweiten Pumpe (und weiteren Dingen) erweitern und die sollen angeblich sehr leise mit 7V laufen. Ich habe aber im Internet sehr viele schlechte Reviews gefunden, dass die Pumpe nach ein paar Wochen oder Monaten ziemlich laut wird, komische Geräusche von sich gibt  usw?!



Ich muss sagen, dass ich meine AiO nicht höre. Ich höre eher den großen Lüfter vorne und die Lüfter, die die Luft nach außen drücken.
Klar, ich kann die Leistung manuell am Gehäuse in drei Stufen einstellen, dann wird der Geräuschpegel kleiner.
Aber ich habe eh den Kopfhörer auf und da höre ich vom Rechner nichts.
Vielleicht sollte ich mir überlegen, die Lüfter über das MB ansteuern zu lassen.
Dann wird es zwar ruhiger, dafür aber auch wärmer im Gehäuse.
Will ich das? Ich muss überlegen…eher nein…


----------



## acti0n (17. Juli 2019)

*AW: Gehäuse und AIO Wasserkühlung Kaufberatung*

Meine Entscheidung steht fest, ich werde mir auf jeden Fall eine WK holen, ich weiß nur noch nicht welche, ist das Problem. 

Ich möchte auf jeden Fall mindestens eine 360er damit ich genug Reserven habe und es soll möglichst leise sein. Lohnt es sich vielleicht eine bei Alphacool selber zusammenzustellen und anstatt deren Lüfter 3 Noctua NF-A12x25 zu nehmen oder so? Wird aber wahrscheinlich sehr viel teurer oder als ein Komplettset  (Also jenseits von 150 Euro).

Des weiteren finde ich ja die Enermax LiqTech II 360 Black ganz cool aber laut hwluxx test soll die Pumpe richtig laut sein. Und MasterLiquid ML240P Mirage sagt mir auch  echt zu aber why  the f gibts den nur mit 240er Radiator?!?!?!

Welche AIO ist denn, wenn mir niedrige Lautstärke + gute Kühlung wichtig sind, am besten? Oder gibt es eine mit einer echt guten (leisen) Pumpe und vielleicht nicht so tollen Fans die man eventuell später mit besseren austauschen kann?

Ach ich bin einfach von dem riesigen Angebot überfordert (merkt man kaum oder?)


----------



## Alcotester (18. Juli 2019)

*AW: Gehäuse und AIO Wasserkühlung Kaufberatung*

Ich habe für meinen 9900K (und für mich) entschieden, die 150-er von Corsair zu nehmen. 360-er, mit ein wenig Bling Bling und gut ist.
Sie ist leise und hält den Prozi angenehm kühl.
Das ist das, was ich wollte.
Wenn ich auch noch richtig hübsch machen wollte, muss ne Custom her.
Ich erkundige mich schon und übe bestimmt mal Hardtubes zu biegen. Aber bis dahin habe ich noch viel Zeit.


----------

